# Fishing Apps?



## Thebownewb (Dec 27, 2014)

What apps would you guys recommend for tide and wind for wading?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

hey Newb;

Can't believe someone hasn't chimed in....

I use these:

tides4fishing, sea tow, swellinfo, accuweather and WEAR-WeatherBug.
My main 2 are tides4fishing & accuweather. I've found these to be the most accurate for my use.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Windfinder app and Tides4Fishing site.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

FWC has a pretty cool app now and if you are ever in a boat Seatow app can come in handy.


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Never heard of tides4fishing before. Sure does consolidate a lot of good info on one page for a specific location. Thanks!


----------



## Thebownewb (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, I appreciate it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Navionics is also a very good app... it cost $10 though... and SailFlow is a good free app


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

stauty trout said:


> Navionics is also a very good app... it cost $10 though... and SailFlow is a good free app


Navionics then get the Bad Elf plug in and it turns a ipad into a very detailed gps for offshore. Shows depth and drop offs and can keep track of your every move.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

is the tides4fishing for droids? i typed it in and the only thing that comes up is Time2fish app.


----------



## cbayne3 (Feb 9, 2014)

Tides4fishing is a website, no app version that I'm aware of


----------



## Thebownewb (Dec 27, 2014)

Chapman5011 said:


> Navionics then get the Bad Elf plug in and it turns a ipad into a very detailed gps for offshore. Shows depth and drop offs and can keep track of your every move.



Im just using it for wading since I lack the access to a boat, but I have friends with boat and will relay the info


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Thebownewb said:


> Im just using it for wading since I lack the access to a boat, but I have friends with boat and will relay the info
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



they've also released a wireless transducer that syncs up with the app and updates/redraws the bottom on the navionics GPS as you go


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

stauty trout said:


> they've also released a wireless transducer that syncs up with the app and updates/redraws the bottom on the navionics GPS as you go


http://www.sonarphone.mobi/pages/navionics


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

cbayne3 said:


> Tides4fishing is a website, no app version that I'm aware of


thanks


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

fishingreminder.com
tides4fishing
NOAA 

or nothing and just GO!!!


----------



## ALtoAK (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi guys! Sorry to dig up this old thread, but I'm wondering if the apps you've mentioned here are good for sea conditions. If not, would you have any further suggestions?

EDIT: Just saw this was in the inshore section..I'm mainly concerned about offshore kayaking.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

ALtoAK said:


> Hi guys! Sorry to dig up this old thread, but I'm wondering if the apps you've mentioned here are good for sea conditions. If not, would you have any further suggestions?
> 
> EDIT: Just saw this was in the inshore section..I'm mainly concerned about offshore kayaking.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I just judge the seas off the wind speeds/direction but the NWS forecasts are always good to look at


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

